# "Operation Sweetleaf"..



## Hick (Jan 26, 2012)

Police  raided dozens of houses across  the metro area this morning, as part of an investigation into a large  marijuana-growing operation.
Meanwhile, authorities in Summit County have arrested a man for marijuana cultivation in a separate case.
In  the metro-area case, 16 people have been indicted, according to the  Adams County District Attorney's office. Those suspects face charges of  racketeering, marijuana distribution and money laundering, among other  counts.
The suspects' names were not released.
According to  police, the ring was growing marijuana in houses in Adams and Weld  counties, Broomfield, Denver, Erie and Breckenridge. The ring then  shipped the marijuana out of state, using the U.S. mail to do so in some  instances.
"We continue to see that Colorado has become a source  state for the country," Jerry Peters, the commander of the North Metro  Drug Task Force, said in a statement.
Police said there are no  links to the state's medical-marijuana system. But attorney Sean  McAllister disputed that. McAllister said he's heard some of those  arrested might be medical-marijuana caregivers &#8212; small-scale marijuana  providers who typically serve only about five patients at a time and  grow in their own homes. McAllister said continuing confusion  surrounding the requirements for caregivers leaves the providers  vulnerable to police raids.
"When we find out exactly what these  raids were about, I think it will be obvious that some of these folks  have a medical-marijuana connection," McAllister said.
Adams  County District Attorney Don Quick said multiple agencies worked on the  investigation, including the Drug Enforcement Administration, the  Internal Revenue Service and several local police agencies. The North  Metro task force headed up the investigation.
"This was a large  grow and distribution ring, and I am grateful for the cooperative,  multi-agency approach to this complex investigation," Quick said in a  statement.
Police officers this morning fanned out across the  metro area to serve search warrants at 25 houses as part of the  investigation. 9News reports (hxxp://www.9news.com/news/article/244822/339/Home-raided-dozens-arrested-after-pot-bust)that the investigation was known among law enforcement as "Operation  Sweet Leaf" and that this morning's raids netted about 1,000 marijuana  plants.
Meanwhile,  authorities in Summit County on Monday  arrested a 38-year-old man after receiving a tip about marijuana-growing  at a house near Breckenridge. The Summit County Sheriff's office said  Scott Matthew Shumsky found about 120 marijuana plants and 16.5 ounces  of marijuana during a search. Sheriff's spokeswoman Tracy LeClair said  the case is separate from today's North Metro raids.
"Hopefully  this will serve as a lesson to others that non-medical marijuana  cultivation is still a crime and will not be tolerated in Summit  County," Summit County Sheriff John Minor said in a statement.
McAllister  said he is representing Shumsky in the case and said Shumsky believed  he was operating legally as a medical-marijuana caregiver. McAllister  declined make any further comment about the case.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 26, 2012)

ouch


----------



## Hick (Jan 26, 2012)

...._"If it fits....it ships!"_...


----------



## Roddy (Jan 26, 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## Locked (Jan 26, 2012)

Damn....I was hoping for a Black Sabbath video.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 26, 2012)

"Operation...	01-26-2012 11:26 AM	Roddy is a *******

Awww....someone not like me?? :rofl: :rofl: Grow up already...and please sign your reps. Childish!

Honestly, I find this almost as funny as someone being foolish enough to mail drugs.....


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 27, 2012)

I've heard about packages in the mail. Cali care pack of 50lbs/Texas care pack of 8 lbs. 

Also heard an athlete jus got caught getting the Texas pack..


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 27, 2012)

Call me a fool, I've mailed cannabis (few grams tho at the most) quite a few times. If you know how to do it correctly then you shouldn't have to Sweat The Petty...

Oooh! And once, I've heard that someone had received souvenir seeds from Amsterdam that way too...lol:evil:

Ha! I kid because I care  ....recht, und affen fliegen aus mein po, auch...

eace:

l8trs :bolt:


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 27, 2012)

I've received a cpl grams inside of candles before. That was 4 yrs or so ago though.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 27, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Call me a fool, I've mailed cannabis (few grams tho at the most) quite a few times. If you know how to do it correctly then you shouldn't have to Sweat The Petty...
> 
> Oooh! And once, I've heard that someone had received souvenir seeds from Amsterdam that way too...lol:evil:
> 
> ...



No offense meant, my friend!

A couple grams here/there, maybe a few times in a lifetime MIGHT fly under radar (maybe not though....it's a risk, no doubt), shipping packages as a way to distribute is foolish. You'll not see me risking even a small package, but I'm sure many do....


----------



## Bleek187 (Jan 27, 2012)

using the mail to send anything thats not legal is STUPID.. just misusing postal equipment can land you a fine or jail time.. (this coming from a guy whos first grow set up was in postal equipment lol)  but using the us mail to do anything against the law such as transport drugs is a federal crime and will land you in big boy prison.. Federal DOC with murderers.. trust me, the government takes the postal system very seriously. Id advise you not to mess around with it..


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 27, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> No offense meant, my friend!
> 
> A couple grams here/there, maybe a few times in a lifetime MIGHT fly under radar (maybe not though....it's a risk, no doubt), shipping packages as a way to distribute is foolish. You'll not see me risking even a small package, but I'm sure many do....


 
I don't use it to distribute or "move" or anything. A loved one of mine lives across country and he is an old ailing hippie who is too scared by leo to find weed there. That's all. It's not routine and it's not to "distribute", it's literally a cpl grams at the max. It's secreted within mundane items and easily passable items are always sent and if they can find that, they would find other things, like seeds. almost like certain seed banks we know of...


----------



## Bleek187 (Jan 27, 2012)

yea but sending marijuana seeds thru the mail is not against the law.. neither is having them in the U.S.. you can have or send seeds all you want..


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 27, 2012)

mj seeds are indeed illegal. They are labeled CONTRABAND when seized by the gov't.


----------



## Bleek187 (Jan 27, 2012)

if you have weed.. and seeds... then yea there not legal.. but the seeds alone are not illegal.. think of it like this... if you buy a brand new bong and never use it, then get pulled over by the cops, you wont go to jail.. the bong wont be confiscated and it is NOT illegal to own or send through the mail.. BUT.. if you have weed in the car with the bong, then the bong becomes paraphernalia or contraband.. it works the same with seeds..


----------



## Locked (Jan 27, 2012)

Bleek187 said:
			
		

> if you have weed.. and seeds... then yea there not legal.. but the seeds alone are not illegal.. think of it like this... if you buy a brand new bong and never use it, then get pulled over by the cops, you wont go to jail.. the bong wont be confiscated and it is NOT illegal to own or send through the mail.. BUT.. if you have weed in the car with the bong, then the bong becomes paraphernalia or contraband.. it works the same with seeds..




Cannabis seeds are illegal in the USA......UK they are legal as long as you don't germinate them.


----------



## Bleek187 (Jan 27, 2012)

well i may be mistaken..


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 27, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Cannabis seeds are illegal in the USA......UK they are legal as long as you don't germinate them.




:goodposting: Thank you Ham, good to have a well-informed carrier/awesome grower chime in here. 

eace:,

7ge

p.s. I'd +rep ya but it says I gotta spread the love some more...lol.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 27, 2012)

Bleek187 said:
			
		

> yea but sending marijuana seeds thru the mail is not against the law.. neither is having them in the U.S.. you can have or send seeds all you want..



Definitely illegal, but they're mostly confiscated if found.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 27, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> I don't use it to distribute or "move" or anything. A loved one of mine lives across country and he is an old ailing hippie who is too scared by leo to find weed there. That's all.* It's not routine and it's not to "distribute",* it's literally a cpl grams at the max. It's secreted within mundane items and easily passable items are always sent and if they can find that, they would find other things, like seeds. almost like certain seed banks we know of...



I'm not saying you are/were, I am referring to the story in the op..._"The ring then shipped the marijuana out of state, using the U.S. mail to do so in some instances"_.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 27, 2012)

Sorry, roddy, I'd like to apologise for being a smeghead. it's a badday over here...didn't mean to come off cranky, just a very bad day...hopefully the weekend will bring better things...

eace:,

7greeneyes


----------



## Roddy (Jan 27, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Sorry, roddy, I'd like to apologise for being a smeghead. it's a badday over here...didn't mean to come off cranky, just a very bad day...hopefully the weekend will bring better things...
> 
> eace:,
> 
> 7greeneyes



My friend, it's all good!! Here :48: maybe this will help the weekend kick off right!!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 27, 2012)

:ccc: thanks here ya go, back atcha :48:


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 27, 2012)

One of our Cincinnati Bengals got busted for about 2 pounds that he had shipped to his house.  The cops staked it out, when he signed for the package....uh oh.... Mr. Simpson is now one of my favorite players . LOL  I think the paper said it came from Cali.  He also had about 6 pounds they found in his house.  People are just getting too greedy.  Everybody stay safe.


----------



## Locked (Jan 27, 2012)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> One of our Cincinnati Bengals got busted for about 2 pounds that he had shipped to his house.  The cops staked it out, when he signed for the package....uh oh.... Mr. Simpson is now one of my favorite players . LOL  I think the paper said it came from Cali.  He also had about 6 pounds they found in his house.  People are just getting too greedy.  Everybody stay safe.




Yeah I read about that...not sure why anybody making NFL money wld be dumb enough to deal on the side.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 27, 2012)

They're saying now that he wasn't dealing, but I think he probably made a deal and ratted everybody out.


----------



## Hick (Jan 28, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yeah I read about that...not sure why anybody making NFL money wld be dumb enough to deal on the side.



ahhh 8 elbows?... sounds like "P" stash to me...


----------



## Roddy (Jan 28, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yeah I read about that...not sure why anybody making NFL money wld be dumb enough to deal on the side.



Greed!


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 28, 2012)

In my local paper this morning, someone recieved a package and opend it up, it was 13 pounds of herb.....sent from Chicago?????
They had the wrong addy, and it went to a conservitive cat who called the police.


Who the heck is sending weed TO cali??? crazy.


btw....people send massave amounts of herb thry the mail....everyday. Most never get caught.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 28, 2012)

They are fools to send anything thru the mail be it USP, UPS or Fedex. The US Postal service is a branch of the US Gov't so anything that is against US federal laws is what they are violating and if caught, they will do time in one of the Club Fed resorts(fed prisons) fighting for the right to be able to use MJ of any sort is one thing but just blantly breaking laws is just stupid. Your freedom is more important that sending someone MJ be it for medical or just to get high.


----------



## Hick (Jan 29, 2012)

.. it probably came from CO nch!..  hXXp://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/29707013/detail.html


----------



## Roddy (Jan 29, 2012)

*where they seized 140 pounds of refined marijuana*

Refined :rofl: :rofl:  Yeah, because dried is far to innocent sounding. :rofl:


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 29, 2012)

Refined....that is funny.


----------



## HemperFi (Jan 30, 2012)

I want to refine my weed -- how do you do it?


----------



## Hick (Jan 30, 2012)

once you learn how to fine it, refining is eeeeeeasy...


----------

